# Expecting a Litter soon in CORNWALL



## Jockey (Apr 26, 2015)

Hello!
I live in Torpoint, Cornwall and I breed fancy mice with my friend who is also on this site, GeorgiaRose998 . I will upload pictures of the parents [to be] on here upon request, but for now, I will just describe them.
Boo - Im not 100% sure on her colour exactly, but she seems to be a champagne(ish) colour on the top, with a white star and white and cream belly. FEMALE 
Buttons - Self Black (amazing temperament) FEMALE
Lennie - Piebald of a variety of browns (amazing temperament) MALE
George - Satin Recessive yellow (very ginger) with red eyes. MALE
These are the mice we are currently breeding. 
Please contact me or my breeding partner on here or on one of our emails; - [email protected] or [email protected]
-If you would like to see more pictures, have more information or have any questions.
Thank-you!


----------



## GeorgiaRose998 (Apr 20, 2015)

My email address is [email protected], if anyone is interested.


----------

